# Appling Archers Festival 2011



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 16, 2011)

May 27-30 in Appling,GA
The Appling Archers of the Christian Bowhunters of America was begun in 1997 as a men’s ministry of Kiokee Baptist Church in Appling, Georgia, the county seat of Columbia County, near Augusta.  KBC is the oldest Baptist church in Georgia, founded in 1772 on the banks of Kiokee Creek.  Tradition has it that “Kiokee” derives from the Creek Indian word for “sweet water."


Go online and register for the Appling Archers Festival 2011.
All info will be on the site. Thanks



http://www.applingarchers.com/festival.html


----------



## Al33 (Mar 17, 2011)

As always, really looking forward to this one!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't wait. Got our reservations in and campsite reserved!!


----------



## Hoyt (Mar 17, 2011)

Brings back old memories...I use to live in Appling area..Leah, Ga., down by the lake. I lived all over that area..moved so much, when I would get home the chickens would be sittin on the porch with their legs crossed.


----------



## Joe "JC" Coots (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't see the dates listed anywhere....did I miss something?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 17, 2011)

Memorial Day weekend. Shooting on Friday and Saturday with church service on Sunday followed by the closing stuff. It was in one of the adobe documents.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 17, 2011)

2wheelfoster said:


> Memorial Day weekend. Shooting on Friday and Saturday with church service on Sunday followed by the closing stuff. It was in one of the adobe documents.



Sunday will be worship service and dinner on the grounds and something new this year. Its going to be a Family day/ Friend day however it applies to you. The course will be open to take the family on a shoot. We have a age limit for the tournament so this gives the kids a chance to shoot the course with their parents.


----------



## Big Rick (Mar 18, 2011)

I registered yesterday, this year will be my 5th year attending.  I look forward to see everyone there.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Warped Arrow (Apr 1, 2011)

Registered and got the OK from the boss. I'll be there Fri, Sat, and Sun. Will be booking a hotel tomorow. This will be my 4th year and it keeps getting better!!

I'll be shooting a black, green, and purple recurve this year. Ya see anyone carrying that color rig, its me!! Stop by and say hello. Looking to seeing old friends as well as new ones!!

Del


----------



## Warped Arrow (Apr 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Warped Arrow (Apr 3, 2011)

Just reserved my hotel room!!! Gonna be at the Days Inn in Agusta, only $43.19 a night!!

Del


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Apr 6, 2011)

The online registration is down due to the bad storms,(no power to the server) it should be back up in the next few days.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Apr 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## Al33 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in and really looking forward to it.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 25, 2011)

We are camping at the Appling Archers Campground at the old store. Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 26, 2011)

Just signed up and can't wait.


----------



## Al33 (May 3, 2011)

I will have tables and canopies set up for a Swap/Sell/Trade booth where you can bring archery related items to display. 

There will be cards to fill out depicting an item and listing a price for the item as well as contact information of the seller/trader. Either myself or someone else will man the booth and collect any sales receipts to hold for the sellers so no one will have to hang around to see if something they put up sells.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 6, 2011)

As of right now we have 220 shooters sign up.


www.applingacrhers.com


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 10, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 16, 2011)

Deadline for entries is 5/23


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 19, 2011)

5 more days for entries


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2011)

do you have to register to just come out and watch?


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 20, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> do you have to register to just come out and watch?



No come out and have a good time.

4 more days to register


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 21, 2011)

Monday is the last day for entries


----------



## Warped Arrow (May 22, 2011)

Getting close...only 5 more fays before I leave out!!!!!

Del


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 23, 2011)

http://www.georgiahunts.com/archersform/al.html


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 26, 2011)

Packing up and hope to be on the road in a couple of hours!


----------



## Warped Arrow (May 26, 2011)

I leave at 0300 in the morning. Hope to see some of yall there!!! Appling, HERE I COME!!!!!

Del


----------



## Warped Arrow (May 29, 2011)

What a BLAST!!!!!!

I'll do some "copy/paste" posting tomorrow, along with pics.

Del


----------



## emusmacker (May 29, 2011)

I had a great time again. I shot both courses saturday and was wore out.  ain't going to say how I did, but I do love shooting trad gear. also want to say that the staff and shooters were all great people. both teams I shot on were great folks. looking forward till next yr.


----------



## Al33 (May 30, 2011)

A few pic's from this weekend starting with Ms Rachel and Sally Foster.

Stanley Anderson dared us to shoot his hat at about 25 yards.


----------



## Al33 (May 30, 2011)

More:


----------



## Al33 (May 30, 2011)

A few more:


----------



## TNGIRL (May 30, 2011)

Great pics Al!!! Thanks!!! I recognized ALOT of smiling faces. Glad you got to go.........


----------



## Necedah (May 30, 2011)

You're killing me Al with all those great pics.
I wanted to be there so bad.  

Dave


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 30, 2011)

We had a wonderful time at Appling again this was our 3rd time to go to. We had a great time shooting with Al, Stanley, Doug Bell and my Dad on the fun course. You can't beat that hat shot! I do believe that Al out shot Stanley to! The Appling Archers and their families know what it means to serve others and show the what living Godly lives looks like. Congrats to Roger for some fine shooting on the Men's traditional! And to top it off, Drew took home something to.


----------



## Al33 (May 30, 2011)

2wheelfoster said:


> Drew took home something to.



 Way to go Drew!!!!!!!

Mighty proud for you Drew and all the Foster family.

Good seeing you and all your gang Robert. The Fosters always make for great fellowship. I am blessed to know everyone of you!


----------



## FVR (May 30, 2011)

Great pics.


----------



## WildWillie (May 30, 2011)

Great pics,Al.


----------



## Ellbow (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Al for the pics! This was a very fun shoot!

Congrats to Drew! 
El


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2011)

Great photos. Congratulations to Drew!


----------



## Big Rick (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Al, I had a great time.


----------



## Warped Arrow (May 31, 2011)

05-27-2011:
Well, today was the first day of the shoot. I got here at 0700 and checked in. There was a bit of time for visiting and checking out the vendors since I didnt have to shoot till 1:00, after lunch. First thing was a breakfast of sausage biscuts, grits, and hot coffee, just the way to start the day. After checking out the vendors, it was time for lunch. Today was sammiches, ham and turkey, with al the trimmings. 

After lunch, it was off to shoot. This was the hardest 20 targets I have shot in a looooong time!!! Out of the 20 targets, I scored lower than I did last year, but had fun!!!! AND>>>I didnt loose a single arrow either, LOL!!! 

After shooting it was time for dinner, grilled burgers and dogs, chips, drinks, ect...

Afterwards there was a gosple quartet, a great testemony, and raffels. I thoughly enjoyed it.

Tomorrow I shoot in the morning, another 20 targets. I hope and pray I do better this round.

I'll post pics when I get home.

Del 

05-28-11:
Good morning!!

It is currently 0530ish and I am sleeeeeepy!!!! I need coffee!!!!!!! Getting ready to head out again....wonder what is for breakfast today??? Cant wait to get out there and see what the course has to offer today. Gonna be great!!!!

Del 

05-28-11:
Just got back. Today was a BLAST!!! I shot better, beat my score from last year!!! Learnt a lil about knapping and have decided that next year I will learn how to do it. A few fellow South Caroliners came , one from my church, and we converted them from Compounds to Trad gear!!! Score a BIG one for the Trad World!!!!

As always, the Gang at Appling were impossably Kind and Generous. If you are EVER around the Appling area during this time, you owe it to yourself to come to this shoot. God willing, I will attend every year I walk this Earth.

Del

(Pics coming soon!!!) 

05-29-11:
Good morning! Today is my last day at Appling untill next year. The course will be open today for anyone to shoot that wants to, and not under pressure, LOL!! We are having Curch services this morning at 1100 in the Old Kiokee Church. It is a historical landmark that has been standing since the 1800's. There is a lot of history and traditions there. After service, there will be a large lunch, then awards. 

I know there are some of yall that are wondering how I shot. Well, let me say that the course here at Appling is very humbling, LOL!! Now we only score 10's and 5's, so if I scored on every target, the least I could have got was a 200, the best a 400. I pulled out a meere 130 for my 2 day total. Now remember, that is trad gear, no sights. The average for the compound shooters is around 150 per day on the course. When we give out the awards, I will find out what the top scores were and post them up. I will also post my standing in the ranks, LOL!!

More to follow after I get to the house tonight.

Del 

05-29-11:
I'm home!!!!!

Well, didnt find out the scores, they already took them down

BUT!!!! I know what I scored and I was 110 points behind the trad winner! If I would have scored 11 tens instead of 0's I would have tied!! My new goal, LOL!!!

Ya know something though, I could have not even made a single 5 point shot, and I would have been as pleased as a pig in fresh slop!!

Pics tomorrow.................. nap time now!!

Del 

05-30-11:
Here is a link to the pics we took:

http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/k...011/?start=all

And a link to the scores:

http://georgiahunts.com/archersform/al.html

For some unknown reason the pics are in reverse order.

Del


----------



## RogerB (May 31, 2011)

2wheelfoster said:


> We had a wonderful time at Appling again this was our 3rd time to go to. We had a great time shooting with Al, Stanley, Doug Bell and my Dad on the fun course. You can't beat that hat shot! I do believe that Al out shot Stanley to! The Appling Archers and their families know what it means to serve others and show the what living Godly lives looks like. Congrats to Roger for some fine shooting on the Men's traditional! And to top it off, Drew took home something to.


I also had a great time at Appling, and enjoyed seeing everyone. I had to leave early and never thought my score would be good enough to win, so I was more than supprised when they called to confirm my mailing address.
Congrats to Drew, a fine young man, and a good shot too.


----------



## Bowana (May 31, 2011)

Hated I missed it. Had issues to deal with at home. Can't wait till next year!


----------



## JFortson (May 31, 2011)

GREAT shoot as always and some fine pics Al!!!


----------



## emusmacker (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Al, it was fun.


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jun 1, 2011)

Once again, it was a great shoot as always. I shot a bit better than last year, and I hope to break 200 next year.

Drew, Congratulations!! Well done!!!

Thank you to all the Appling Archers for all the hard work and dedication. 

Del


----------



## dutchman (Jun 1, 2011)

RogerB said:


> I also had a great time at Appling, and enjoyed seeing everyone. I had to leave early and never thought my score would be good enough to win, so I was more than supprised when they called to confirm my mailing address.
> Congrats to Drew, a fine young man, and a good shot too.



Way to go, my friend. Glad you won it.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jun 2, 2011)

congatulations Drew ,It was fun wasnt it?


----------

